# Mesh Aquarium Tops?



## Wriggles (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi, I'm not sure if there are other threads that answer this, I have looked but could not find anything.

Can anyone please tell me what type of mesh lids are safe for letting heat through? I mean in the sense of either melting (Unlikely but I want to be sure), or mainly letting off toxic fumes?

I'm looking to get a Horned Frog (Pacman), and although I will most likely just use a heatmat underneath and nightglow light over the top for this particular species, I would like to know for cases where I will be using heat lamps on top. I was going to get a Clear Seal vivarium and I came across this mesh top Dog Kennels, Fish Tank, Dog Crates, Rabbit Hutches, Rabbit Cages, Chicken Coops - Buy at Online Pet Shop.

Its Aluminium, is that safe?


----------



## Mcstealth (Sep 11, 2008)

I have always used aluminium mesh whenever I have needed a screen, be it tank top, lamp guard etc.., I use the stuff they sell in halfords for car body repair, although I buy it in large sheets from Ebay, far more economical :2thumb:


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeah once we made a frame and used some mesh wire to go on it and it worked o.k.


----------



## Wriggles (Jan 18, 2011)

Cool thanks. I'll go with Aluminium then. I think I'll look around the DIY stores and ebay aswell because the one I linked is a little on the expensive side I think :hmm:.


----------



## dizzee (Nov 3, 2008)

I made a ali hood with mesh and angled ali 










all the stuff i got from homebase. was around £35. i know its expensive but i couldnt find anything i liked the look of so i fort id make my own.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

dizzee said:


> I made a ali hood with mesh and angled ali


 looks neat and tidy that. i've took note.:2thumb:

p.s. what did you coat it wiv


----------

